# Rocket R58 on all day and turning off steam boiler



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Now working from home due to pandemic and will likely to be for rest of year imagine as is my wife. I know typically say its good to leave machine on so it warms up thermally etc all gets better when warm. Not sure if cost much to run either with both boilers on, as I understand it I can plug in the display thingy and turn of steam boiler as during the day its usually just espresso.

Is this able to be left attached and is it easy to turn the steam boiler on and off? don't think ever connected it only once when got it.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Is there any reason why the steam boiler cannot be left off long term? what about remaining water in steam boiler? imagine there is no way to fully empty it like? Should I wait until it runs out of water before turning off might be a good idea? its a shame the control box is not easier to hide/place somewhere.


----------

